# Ivy Farm Manor Hampole April 2014



## redT1ger (Apr 24, 2014)

Ok, this is my take on the good Drs house.

I am puzzled though as to where the glass is, there isnt any in the windows nor hardly any broken on the floor.....
The whole house has been built/renovated in a sort of diy fashion, unused building materials are in the grounds. The Dr was probably a handyman aswell as a car enthusiast. The heads have been recently stolen off the V8 TVR, not even a bolt remains. The Citroen BX is the rare and desirable 16v, very sought after for its engine by Pug 205 owners.

It was a psychiatric doctor's house . He released a woman into the community, who had been held under the mental health act, she went on to kill an 11 year old girl, Emma Brodie, in Doncaster’s Frenchgate Shopping Centre . The locals drove Dr Silvester from his home and trashed it. Neil Silvester had authorised the release of Carol Barratt from psychiatric care in April 1991 even though she had threatened a young girl with a knife and tried to strangle a medic.
I see no problem stating names as the whole story and inquest is merely a google away.


----------



## Catmandoo (Apr 24, 2014)

Admiring your reports! But again..... The cars are a NO on here, especially those beautiful things :/


----------



## UrbanX (Apr 24, 2014)

Brilliant first report, great shots. 
As Catmandoo was quick to notice, vehicles are against forum rules, can you just remove them! 
Brilliant stuff, keep it up!


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 25, 2014)

Shame this house has gone like this it would have made a beautiful home!thanks for sharing.


----------

